# wago 750-881 retain speicher, zielsystemeinstellungen, speicheraufteilung



## tomrey (20 November 2013)

hi all,
bitte um hilfe hierzu:
Fehler: Speicher für retain variable aufgebraucht
ich weiss, dass alle fb als retain behandelt werden sobald darin nur 1 var retain ist.
bin mir aber keiner schuld bewusst, habe auch einen verdacht aber finde die ursache nicht
also meine fragen:
1. wie gehen profis das debuggen diesbezüglich an?
gibt es eine liste aller benutzten retain vars ähnlich querverweisliste?
2. bei den zielsystemeinstellungen kann man die speicheraufteilung anpassen aber ich finde nirgendwo eine erklärung (trotz RTFM) hierzu
was bedeuten die 16#4000?
wenn ich dem retain bereich mehr geben will, muss ich dann bei global oder memory was wegnehmen (wie)?
dank+gruß


----------



## tomrey (22 November 2013)

lesen eigentlich die Kollegen von Wago hier noch ab und zu mit?


----------



## tomrey (23 November 2013)

Ich habe den Übeltäter und als Warnung an alle:
Im Wago FB_stromstoss ist intern eine Retain Variable vorhanden (steht auch so in der Doku...)
Das wars!
Gruß


----------



## KingHelmer (13 Mai 2015)

Hey Tomrey,

alte Kamellen, jaja, aber trotzdem eine Frage hierzu:

Sehe ich das dann richtig, dass diese eine Retain im Fb_Stromstoss dafür sorgt, dass ALLE meine Fb in welchen dieser Fb verwendet wird, automatisch auch komplett als Retain behandelt wird?

Habe momentan nämlich dasselbe Problem.

Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## tomrey (13 Mai 2015)

Hi Flo,
ja genauso habe ich das feststellen müssen, mir ist der Speicher quasi explodiert. Seitdem ist der FB_Stromstoß ein nogo für mich.
Gruß


----------



## computershooter (13 Mai 2015)

wago liesst hier mit, werde das stromstos mal anschauen.


----------



## computershooter (13 Mai 2015)

es gibt auch ein wago forum hier


----------

